# Trainer assessor, vehicle body repair



## Stuart McGregor (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi can anyone tell me the best places to look for jobs, I teach and assess apprentices in vehicle body repair and paint.

Can anyone adivce me if a level 5 City and Guilds teaching qualification is enough to teach in a TAFE college

Cheers

Stuart


----------

